# epson stylus c62 problem druckkopf-justage bisl zu viel ausprobiert und es druckt net



## DrAGoNMiKe (15. Dezember 2004)

hi

ich hab den epson stylus c62 drucker und hab mal bei der druck kopf justage teil rumexperimentiert.

das prob is, dass der drucker nichts mehr druckt. ich hab genug tinte.
ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie ich das rückgängig machen kann.

MfG DrAGoNMiKe


----------

